# Shifty BS 180



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Learned these yesterday finally. I've tried them before but always bailed and stalled in the air, never got even close, then yesterday I decided to try one off a small jump and almost got it, worked on them for a while and had them pretty good by the end of the day.

Have to say it's one of the funner tricks I've done in a while, I'm gonna keep working on it and take them to bigger features, I was on a bout a 10ft step down, super low risk but also not much time to do a trick like this.

Pretty much just approach exactly like a BS 180 but when I pop I counter my upper body/arms to my right, look over my left shoulder and twist at my hips as hard as I can in a fs shifty, tweak my leg out and hold that for a second and then realease the counter rotation, turn my head and finish the 180.

If anyone is really good at these and have any tips on how you do them that would great. I just need to dial in the motions before I take them to a bigger jump so I don't fuck myself up, one more day and I should be good, I really think this will be a better trick to do of a 25ft jump.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

I just love this trick one of my favourites when getting used to new jumps or just having fun. Your technique sounds pretty good to me, this is one of the tricks that come easy with practice. Just keep doing them off jumps and you'll get it. 

One thing I noticed in the beginning was that I started doing the shifty too early. So the thing that helped me was to think them as two separate tricks, first a Bs 1 and then a shifty while in the air. When you get comfortable with these, they will look steezy as hell:laugh:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

I know 540's are dope but there is just something that's SO cool about this trick. This is defitnetly on my "need to learn" list.
They just look so smooth


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Rasse said:


> I just love this trick one of my favourites when getting used to new jumps or just having fun. Your technique sounds pretty good to me, this is one of the tricks that come easy with practice. Just keep doing them off jumps and you'll get it.
> 
> One thing I noticed in the beginning was that I started doing the shifty too early. So the thing that helped me was to think them as two separate tricks, first a Bs 1 and then a shifty while in the air. When you get comfortable with these, they will look steezy as hell:laugh:


Thanks, thats how I approached it too. I'll have to film it to see if I'm doing it right or just doing a late 180 lol. A couple guys saw me do it and said it looked pretty rad so I'm guessing I'm doing something right.



kev711 said:


> I know 540's are dope but there is just something that's SO cool about this trick. This is defitnetly on my "need to learn" list.
> They just look so smooth


Been on my to learn list for a few years, I just could not wrap my head around it. I did a shit load of nose press bs 180 out on boxes and snow, totally helped with the motions, especially if you try to fs shifty the nose press a bit.


----------

